# What to put in a 10-gallon...



## iAteTheRamen (May 17, 2015)

Hi again everyone! I was lucky enough to get my hands on a second 10-gallon from a family member, but I'm having trouble deciding on what friend(s) to put in in it. I was thinking of either getting a betta OR a small school (maybe neon tetras), but my younger brother pointed out that I'm emotionally attached to my goldfish, and I might not have that connection with a school.

So not only do I have to factor in an emotional connection, but also the fact that I've only ever had experience with common and comet goldfish. I have no experience with _any_ other fish. I have, however, done quite a bit of research on betta stuff in the recent past.

All I know for sure is that I _want_ more experience with different kinds of freshwater fish as I grow older, even if I have to start out easy. Do you guys have any ideas or advice or me? :/


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

I am thinking a betta would be a good start towards other fish. They are pretty easy to take care of and they are very hardy fish, can withstand 90% of things that go wrong with aquariums. Bettas are very cool and they have great personalities as well.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

For some color and movement, a small groups of either tetras, rasboras, 
small danios, endler's.

Add some some smaller plants & smaller driftwood pieces.

And as for experience, with the exception of parameter specific fish
your tank and fish maintenance will be the same as your goldfish


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

I would get hardy fish to start out with, like danios, they can withstand fluctuations in the water parameters. Betta are another fish that can withstand fluctuations.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think a few Humu Humu Nuku Nuku Apuaa would do nicely...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you want color and easy fish, livebearers (guppies, mollies, platies, swordtails) are so very easy to keep and make a nice looking tank. You may even get babies. Those were something I started out with and it was a good learning experience


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i think a few Humu Humu Nuku Nuku Apuaa would do nicely...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are a lot of small colorful fish available that are active hardy and easy to maintain. and i agree that species such as tetras , rasboras and danios are great starter fish..also that smaller plants and pieces of driftwood are a good idea as they provide great aesthetics and also help to make the fish feel safe and comfortable..when fish feel safe they will really show off their beautiful colors...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

lohachata said:


> i think a few Humu Humu Nuku Nuku Apuaa would do nicely...


ROFLMRO= Rolling on floor laughing my rear off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lohachata: thank you for the laugh, definitely was needed today.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> If you want color and easy fish, livebearers (guppies, mollies, platies, swordtails) are so very easy to keep and make a nice looking tank. You may even get babies. Those were something I started out with and it was a good learning experience


In a ten gallon, the tank could be overstocked quite quickly?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

WildForFish said:


> In a ten gallon, the tank could be overstocked quite quickly?


Of course it could. But a group of livebearers would not overstock it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

considering that lvebearers are quite prolific , a small tank such as a 10 or 15 gallon could soon be very overcrowded.if one wishes to keep them i would suggest either a male only tank of make sure you have an outlet for the offspring.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

The Humu joke was funny but not for a 10g

You could do some dwarf rainbows
You could get a pair or dwarf cichlids or even a trio (1 male, 2 females) of shell dweller cichlids those are always fun

You could do a shrimp tank

Do a biome tank, some small tetras (glow lights, X-rays, etc) and 2-3 Cory cats and live plants


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

To be honest it's your tank and do what you like as long as your fish are comfortable go for it


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Shrimps and White Clouds together would look cool and teach you a LOT of stuff in a hurry.


----------



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

***************************************


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

with long-fin white clouds. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ6gATVpuiY


----------

